# NFTS Applications 2022



## Deleted member 28068 (May 23, 2022)

Just received my interview notice today. It’s not until June 23rd. Wondering if anyone else either got the interview or knows what to expect from it. Any and all responses appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2022)

steveeen said:


> Just received my interview notice today. It’s not until June 23rd. Wondering if anyone else either got the interview or knows what to expect from it. Any and all responses appreciated.


For which program at NFTS?

Have you seen our interview with NFTS admissions?














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Deleted member 28068 (May 23, 2022)

Oh yea of course…I’m a dumb dumb. For producing. I haven’t seen that interview yet. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 28068 (May 23, 2022)

Chris W said:


> For which program at NFTS?
> 
> Have you seen our interview with NFTS admissions?
> 
> ...


Oh yea of course…I’m a dumb dumb. For producing. I haven’t seen that interview yet. Thanks!


----------



## NatalieQu (May 23, 2022)

steveeen said:


> Oh yea of course…I’m a dumb dumb. For producing. I haven’t seen that interview yet. Thanks!


I applied for directing, haven't heard anything yet. May I ask when did you submit the application? Also, good luck on the interview !


----------



## Deleted member 28068 (May 24, 2022)

NatalieQu said:


> I applied for directing, haven't heard anything yet. May I ask when did you submit the application? Also, good luck on the interview !


I applied May 1st, but I think there are fewer things to sift through for some courses, and they hear back earlier than others. I’d imagine directing would probably be the most scrutinized so its applicants would be the last to hear. 

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2022)

Here are our current NFTS stats for the site. Add your applications so we can improve our data.


NFTS - Producing Acceptance Rate






33%

Waitlisted
1   out of   3   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   3   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






45%

Admitted
5   out of   11   Admitted



55%

*Not Admitted*
6   out of   11   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Editing Acceptance Rate






33%

Admitted
2   out of   6   Admitted



67%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   6   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Sound Design for Film and Television Acceptance Rate






50%

Admitted
2   out of   4   Admitted



50%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   4   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Composing for Film & TV Acceptance Rate






100%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   2   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






10%

Admitted
1   out of   10   Admitted



90%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   10   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction Acceptance Rate






6%

Admitted
1   out of   17   Admitted



94%

*Not Admitted*
16   out of   17   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NFTS - Film Studies, Programming and Curation Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
1   out of   1   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## katiebonnie (May 24, 2022)

Chris W said:


> Here are our current NFTS stats for the site. Add your applications so we can improve our data.
> 
> 
> NFTS - Producing Acceptance Rate
> ...


Hey Chris, I can't seem to add my application (NFTS Screenwriting) as the course starts in January 2023 which I guess is Spring 2023? That choice isn't available for me yet, am I missing something? Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 28068 (May 25, 2022)

katiebonnie said:


> Hey Chris, I can't seem to add my application (NFTS Screenwriting) as the course starts in January 2023 which I guess is Spring 2023? That choice isn't available for me yet, am I missing something? Thanks!


Same problem her. I just put fall 2022…


----------



## Chris W (May 25, 2022)

katiebonnie said:


> Hey Chris, I can't seem to add my application (NFTS Screenwriting) as the course starts in January 2023 which I guess is Spring 2023? That choice isn't available for me yet, am I missing something? Thanks!





steveeen said:


> Same problem her. I just put fall 2022…



I added a spring 2023.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi all,
It's Emily from the NFTS here. Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes. We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks. Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks. In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk. Thanks! Emily


----------

